# Applescript : Choose file with invisibles



## eNeos (23 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Petit script vite fait pour (dé)masquer un fichier x, y voir z.

Le principe est particulièrement simple, si le script ne reçoit pas d'argument (genre drag 'n' drop), je lance un "choose file with multiple selections allowed and invisibles".
Tout fonctionne nickel en utilisant SetFile.

Mais lors de la sélection des fichiers à traiter (via le choose file), j'adorerais voir les fichiers masqué en grisé, comme c'est le cas dans le finder lorsqu'ils sont affichés. Ca faciliterait grandement la sélection. Est-ce possible ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Juin 2012)

eNeos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mais lors de la sélection des fichiers à traiter (via le choose file), j'adorerais voir les fichiers masqué en grisé


Bonjour

Si les fichiers cachés sont grisés c'est pour ne pas pouvoir les sélectionner?

Si Oui, alors pourquoi ne demander que la liste des fichiers visibles normalement.

@+


----------



## eNeos (24 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

En fait, lorsque l'on affiche les fichiers cachés dans le finder, leur icones sont grisées pour faire le distingo visuellement, mais ces fichiers sont tout à fait sélectionnables et utilisables. Ils sont juste masqué parce qu'on ne veut pas les voir :rateau: Même principe que le "*.*" devant un nom de fichier, mais sans changer le nom du-dit fichier. Utile par exemple pour masquer une application.

Comme mon script inverse le tag hidden des fichiers que je sélectionne via le choose file (plus simple à l'utilisation que poser 50 questions pour savoir quoi faire), ce serait bien pratique d'avoir cette aide visuelle lors du "choose file".


----------



## ceslinstinct (26 Juin 2012)

eNeos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En fait, lorsque l'on affiche les fichiers cachés dans le finder, leur icones sont grisées pour faire le distingo visuellement, mais ces fichiers sont tout à fait sélectionnables et utilisables. Ils sont juste masqué parce qu'on ne veut pas les voir :rateau: Même principe que le "*.*" devant un nom de fichier, mais sans changer le nom du-dit fichier. Utile par exemple pour masquer une application.
> 
> Comme mon script inverse le tag hidden des fichiers que je sélectionne via le choose file (plus simple à l'utilisation que poser 50 questions pour savoir quoi faire), ce serait bien pratique d'avoir cette aide visuelle lors du "choose file".


Bonsoir

Pour contrôler le contenu d'un dossier sans rendre la visibilité aux éléments cachés j'utilise une autre façon.

Tous les éléments visibles classés en ordre alphabétique en premier.

Ensuite les éléments invisible triés eux aussi.

Défaut: que les noms de visibles sans les icônes de tous les éléments.

@+


----------



## eNeos (28 Juin 2012)

Pas simple pas simple tout ça.
En tout cas je te remercie, si je trouve une solution lumineuse j'en cÔse sans faute.


----------



## ceslinstinct (29 Juin 2012)

eNeos a dit:


> Pas simple pas simple tout ça.
> En tout cas je te remercie, si je trouve une solution lumineuse j'en cÔse sans faute.


Bonjour

Les fichiers invisibles utilisent plusieurs façons.

J'en ai trouvé rapidement 3.

1) Avec un point en premier caractère
2) Avec un caractère en plus invisible dans le nom (Fichier Icon, 4 lettres 5 caractères)
3) Dans les informations lue avec AS il sont visibles, mais invisibles dans le dossier.

Il doit y avoir d'autres façon de rendre invisible.

La façon la plus simple que j'ai trouvé:

Lire le contenu des éléments visibles dans le dossier sélectionné.
Lire tous les éléments contenu dans ce dossier.

Alors 2 listes possibles.

@+


----------

